# Window rain deflectors



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a set of Avs in channel rain guards on my Cruze, they are black and I love them. I've had them on for over a year now and I've not had a single problem with them. As far as the weather tech ones go I've heard nothing but great things from them as well.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Get the dark tinted ones, I've heard the Lund vent visors are the ones to get. Not sure though, I'm still on the fence as well


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have weathertech in channel window visors, I really like them. When I first installed it took a bit of tweaking and adjusting to get the front windows to close fully without the visor hindering things. This probably would not have been as bad if I had not installed the fronts in January, they now close fine. Mine are the dark tinted ones, I don't have any window tint but even these add a bit more shade in the car. 

Yesterday I got in my car when it had been raining all morning, noticed I left my window down 1/2 inch. No water at all had gotten in the car. I really like if I stop for food when its raining and eat in my car I can have my windows all cracked and get no window fogging at all. Its also great i can now drive when raining and not have to use my defogger(AC running) just to keep my windows clear. 

Only downside, they do at a tiny bit more wind noise when you have your window just cracked.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The in-channel looks great. But I heard the door, or actually window, frame actually bulges out a bit when the window is closed due to putting the deflector and window glass in the same channel. Any problems you have noticed appearance wise etc... with your car?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the weather techs ones they don't stick out much. It take a day or two for them to sit good and not bother the windows but took 5 mins to put in


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I want the AVS brand ones.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I just got mine in last weekend and had them in in about 20 mins. Just have to make sure to watch where the tabs on the sides go. I don't have any probs with mine. The passenger window has a little squeak when getting all of the way closed but was fixed with a little silicone spray. I love mine. They are the avs in channel. It rained here today pretty hard and I was able to have my windows cracked and cool the cab and get the fog off the windshield without using the blower. I don't really notice any bulging with mine. Maybe a very little but nothing even really noticeable without really looking for it. Also like how they flow with the car instead of the out channel ones. They are a lot slimmer and look alot more speak IMO. I'll attach some pics. Hope they help!













Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

those pics look great man! ive been debating on whether or not to get them. the cars ive seen with them look reallyyyyy bad. however I don't believe they had the inline one.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm tempting, I have always hated the way they look but you may have changed my mind


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a link to a post showing the weathertech brand ones, for comparison. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/10196-weathertech-vent-visors-oem-floor-mats.html


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I just put the Weathertech on our new GMC Terrain and they look great. They are very close to the body so they don't stick out much. They do add a bit of wind noise with the window all the way up though. Quality is top notch on these and they are easy to install. A little more expensive than the Lund/AVS but the quality is worth it to me. There is no bulging on the frame as the window would get pushed into the rubber seal a bit more. Get the dark tint, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When looking on google images for window visors when I bought mine, I stumbled onto the picture at the link below. I don't condone hitting of kids, but this might be one of those instances a kid needs some common sense training. 

Pretty sure thats NOT how they are suppose to be used, if your getting wet your windows down to far! LOL. 
How to Install a Vent Visor - Vent Visor Installation Videos


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

I have Weathertech on the front doors only.Love them . Have the same brand on other cars also.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nebojsa said:


> I have Weathertech on the front doors only.Love them . Have the same brand on other cars also.


I initially only ordered the fronts, last night I finally got around to ordering them from my rear doors as well.


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

cruzinred92 said:


> I just got mine in last weekend and had them in in about 20 mins. Just have to make sure to watch where the tabs on the sides go. I don't have any probs with mine. The passenger window has a little squeak when getting all of the way closed but was fixed with a little silicone spray. I love mine. They are the avs in channel. It rained here today pretty hard and I was able to have my windows cracked and cool the cab and get the fog off the windshield without using the blower. I don't really notice any bulging with mine. Maybe a very little but nothing even really noticeable without really looking for it. Also like how they flow with the car instead of the out channel ones. They are a lot slimmer and look alot more speak IMO. I'll attach some pics. Hope they help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics and explanation, thank you...
Are yours the lighter colored ones?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone have pictures of their Cruze with the light(er) colored Weathertech window deflectors?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> Anyone have pictures of their Cruze with the light(er) colored Weathertech window deflectors?


I have the light smoked AVS in channel rain guards, they match the 35% tint I have perfectly and I think it looks amazing, I will get a picture later today and post it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevrasaki said:


> I have the light smoked AVS in channel rain guards, they match the 35% tint I have perfectly and I think it looks amazing, I will get a picture later today and post it.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> Cool, thanks!


Please don't mind the dirt, I haven't had time to properly give my baby a bath! 
Also the sun is shining DIRECTLY on them and the windows, making the 35% tint almost disappear, it normally looks a lot darker.


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this pic, it helped me


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Dennyps said:


> Thank you for sharing this pic, it helped me


Glad I could help


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone braved running their Cruze through a car wash after installing either the tape on or in channel deflectors? If so any comments or problems with this?
Thanks in advance 
D


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've ran all my cars through touchless car washes and never had a problem. They've all had stick on ventshades


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I would say that touchless would be safe but I wouldn't trust the ones that beat your car up even without vents.


----------

